# A newbie guide to Poecilotheria



## Danhalen

_*A newbie guide to Poecilotheria*_
_*Part 1:*_

Hey guys. I've never tried to put an info thread together before, so please bear with me. Anyway, my name is Dan, and I've been keeping Tarantulas since I was 12 or so. I've had alot of spiders during my time in the hobby, but none have captivated me so much as *Poecilotheria*. I don't intend this to be a "complete reference" so to speak, but I'll do my best to add as much information as I can, and I'll try and keep the thread updated as much as possible.

Poecilotheria (or Pokies as they are affectionately called in the hobby), are a genus of beautiful, "old world" arboreal tarantulas that inhabit both India and Sri Lanka. They cover a very large geographical range, with spiders inhabiting regions that experience 100.0f temperatures, and others that inhabit mountain regions that experience frequent frosts. Currently there are 14 species described, with most (bar a couple) being kept in the hobby relatively commonly:
*
Indian Species:*
_Poecilotheria Formosa
__Poecilotheria__ Hanumavilasumica
__Poecilotheria__ Metallica
__Poecilotheria__ Miranda
__Poecilotheria__ Regalis
__Poecilotheria__ Rufilata
__Poecilotheria__ Striata
__Poecilotheria__ Tigrinawesseli_

*Sri Lankan Species:*
_Poecilotheria__ Fasciata
__Poecilotheria__ Ornata
__Poecilotheria__ Pederseni
__Poecilotheria__ Smithi
__Poecilotheria__ Subfusca
__Poecilotheria__ Uniformis_

 *Choosing your first Pokie:
*Not including egg sacs of other species, I've had more pokies than any other genus of Tarantula. Personally I feel that they have been demonised somewhat, and their husbandry over dramatised. I'll try my best here to provide useful information and tips for those who want to get into the world of pikes, but have yet to take the first step.

First and formost, I'd like to state that Pokies are a tarantula that demands respect. They can often prove fast and defensive. Since they are old world specimens, they do not possess uriticating hairs. As such, their primary defence is from a bite. The symptoms from a pokie bite can range from localised pain and stiffness, all the way extreme nausea, excruciating pain, and to a trip to the emergency room. Thankfully no one can actually be allergic to a bite from a pokie, but that's not to say there wouldn't be any long lasting effects.

Having said that, most pokies would much prefer to run and hide rather than stand and fight. So as long as you are respectful, and sensible, then there should be no reason why someone with some tarantula experience shouldn't own one. I'll do my best to help people get enough of the basics here.

So now to choosing your first pokie. I believe it's quite important to ensure your pokie is captive bred. 2 species of Pokie (_Smithi_ and_ Hanumavilasumica_) can be considered as highly endangered, and there is a real possibility of both becoming extinct in the wild in a matter of years. Also, a wild caught pokie may require different care to the same species born in captivity. For example _P. Subfusca_ can be found in area's that regularly reach temperatures in the high 70's, and others can be found in temperatures of less than 60f. Importing a wild caught subfusca and keeping it at a temperature different from the area it was collected from could prove fatal.

Pokies can vary in temperament quite drasmatically between species and specimens. Generally, most people start off with a P. Regalis. Slings can be purchased quite easily for about £5 or so each, with adults often ranging from £25 - £35. P. Regalis is a very attractive black, white, and grey ornate spider with yellow highlights under the front legs. They can reach quite a large size, with adult females often reaching up to 9 inches. Pro's include the fact that they are very easy to care for, and they are quite often out on display. Con's include they can prove difficult to rehouse due to their large size, and speed. And while most specimens are relatively docile, some can be prone to being more on the defensive side.










Generally, the most suitable pokie for beginners is actually one of the more rare and species in the hobby. This being _P. Metallica_. They were only relatively recently re-discovered and introduced in to the hobby. They are quite hard to locate, and can prove very expensive. Slings can range around the £40-£50 mark, and adult females reaching as much as £300 or more. They are very calm and docile for the most part, and contrary to what some care sheets may say, are require no special additions to their care, but I will comment more on this later. They are very attractive, and reach sizes of about 6 inches or so on average, which makes rehoming or removing for tank maintenance non too difficult. However, they are very photosensitive, and as such, aren't on display all that often. Combined with the large price tag, this can dissuade many potential owners.










_P. Striata_, _P. Ornata_, and P. _Pederseni_ are also good alternatives, if more expensive than P. Regalis. Personally I would avoid _suggesting P. Fasciata_, _P. Rufilata_, and _P. Formosa _for first time pokie keepers, as they can often prove skittish and defensive (_Rufilata_ can be very quick indeed). But this can be said for all pokies to an extent. Some are just naturally defensive. For example, I own a large _P. Regalis_ female that will go into a threat posture quite willingly, and has attacked one male and eaten another. But this isn't typical _Regalis_ behaviour. So which ever pokie you go for, be prepared for an exception to the rule.

Thankfully pokies are very easy to raise from sling to adult, unlike some of their new world counterparts. They can mature relatively quickly too. Sometimes in not much more than 18 months or so. Deciding whether to buy a sling, juvenile, sub adult or adult is a personal preference. Myself, I like to buy them at the juvenile to sub adult stage. By that time they are easier to sex, and there is more time to prepare and condition them for mating without having to wait an age. Others prefer to buy slings as they enjoy the experience of raising a spider to adult hood. If you decide to buy an adult, try and find out how old it is first. The last thing you want to do is buy a beautiful new spider, only for it to die of natural causes a few months later. For most people, I would recommend a sling or juvenile - since they are easier to house and tub up for maintenence.
_*
Special cases:*_

There are some special cases which I'd like to talk about individually for a bit. 

*Poecilotheria Rufilata*:
_Poecilotheria Rufilata_ are the largest species of arboreal spider currently described. Generally, I find them to be more defensive than any other species of pokie. They are also very, very quick. However, these spiders are a gorgeous green with yellow highlights. They inhabit highland regions of Kerala, and as such should be considered montane. This means that they are subject to far lower temperatures than their lowland counterparts. They should not be kept warmer than room temperature in captivity. High temperatures in their natural habitat (they can be found in several locations, including Agastya Malai) are only 20-23c or so. Being a montane species, humidity would be higher in their natural environment, however, unless you were conditioning the spider for breeding, there shouldn't be any particular advantage at keeping _P. Rufilata_ more humid.










*Poecilotheria Hanumavilasumica*:
_Poecilotheria Hanumavilasumica_ are a species which look almost identical to the already well established P. Fasciata. They, unfortunately, are highly endangered. The BTS has tried to establish macro sanctuaries in the very small region of India in which they are located, to help preserve them. Unfortunately, these attempts have thus far proven futile, mostly due to Indian organisations views on the tarantula keeping hobby. Their habitat is being rapidly destroyed and being replaced with hotels and similar developments. A small number were illegally collected in the wild by a few european enthusiats. There are a small number available in the hobby, but the BTS standpoint is to boycott these specemins. Paying the very large prices these spiders are advertised at will encourage further collection from wild stock (currently believed to be less than 500 adult females) and the appearance of these on the market will only further harm the BTS' reputation and their conservation efforts. There is also the risk that Spiders sold as _Poecilotheria Hanumavilasumica,_ may actually be _P. Fasciata_ or a _Poecilotheria Hanumavilasumica x Fasciata_ hybrd.
_*
Poecilotheria Smithi:*_
These are a personal favourite of mine, and I am very lucky to own a breeding pair from different bloodlines. _P. Smithi _are also very endangered due to habitat destruction, and the fact their distribution does not occur on any protected land. Their situation is almost as dire as that of _Poecilotheria Hanumavilasumica,_ however it seems that there is essentially nothing anyone can do to protect these spiders in the wild, while at least there are possible options for _Poecilotheria Hanumavilasumica. _Thankfully, there are already established pockets of breeding groups in the hobby, so the need to collect wild caught specemins shouldn't come into play. However their price and purity are still rather suspect. I myself have been stung with hybrid _P. Smithi_ material. I believe it was crossed with _P. Pederseni_. All of the material I've seen of late seems to be legitimate, however, I would suggest that anyone wishing to buy any, only buy from established dealers or breeders that obtained the spiders first hand. If that is not possible, try your best to get a ventral picture of the spider(s) on sale. The ventral markings on P. Smithi are quite distinct, and a very good guide as to their validity. Otherwise there is the possibility you could be paying alot of money for contaminated stock. If you do happen across one, they can also be considered montane, and as such, the general conscensus is to keep them at cooler temperatures. Locational data for _P. Smithi_ has not been published. However, it is stated that they originate in a region near Kandy in Sri Lanka. Having possibly been observed near Haragama (Haragama Map | Sri Lanka Google Satellite Maps). where daytime temperatures range from 25-30c or so. As such, they can in fact be kept very much like most other pokies. 










_*Poecilotheria Subfusca:
*_These spiders have been subject to some controversy in recent years. Colouration and patterning in _P. Subfusca_ can vary from specimen to specimen quite dramatically. Some dealers have been advertising and selling "highland" and "lowland" forms of _P. Subfusca_, with the "lowland" form usually demanding more money. However serveral reputable breeders have gone on record to say that they have observed both forms coming from the same sac. It has been theorised that the temperature the egg is incubated at determines the colouration. I hope to test this theory out myself over the coming year. As such, if you do buy a _P. Subfusca, _try not to pay over the odds for "lowland" specimens seeing as it is possibly just a _P. Subfusca_ that has been incubated at a higher temperature. Ventral markings on both highland and lowland _P. Subfusca_ are identical, and as such should be considered the same spider, even though dorsal markings can differ. Colouration seems to be based on regional distribution. _P. Subfusca_ can be found in areas of differing altitudes, but all should be considered as Montane. As such, the conscensus is they should be kept at lower temperatures. Many were observed near Gannoruwa (Gannoruwa Map | Sri Lanka Google Satellite Maps), Kandy, at an altitude of approximately 590 metres - only 90 metres higher than Kandy. As such, the temperatures aren't much lower than Kandy, which can experience temperatures as hgh as 30c. They can also be found near Nuwara Eliya (Nuwara Eliya Map | Sri Lanka Google Satellite Maps), which is situated at an altitude of almost 2000 metres, and as you can see by the following chart, the temperatures are much lower:









(Travel Guide Information | World Travel Guide)

As far as I am aware, this is pretty unique for a single species of theraphosid. It's also possible that not only does egg incubation temperatures affect colouration, but also temperature adaptation. I have heard of spiders bought as "lowland" that have died at lower temperatures, and conversely "highland" specimens that have died at higher temperatures. So, ideally, it would be very useful to know the temperatures which the spider had been kept at before sale, to prevent keeping the spider either too cold or too warm. The following is an example of a small _P. Subfusca _"lowland":









*
*Please don't reply to this thread just yet - It's not quite finished yet *
**
*


----------



## Danhalen

*Part 2:

Identification:
*Identifying pokies dorsally can be quite difficult to say the least. It is quite easy to identify _P. Metallica_, _P. Subfusca_, and _P. Rufilata _dorsally, however most other species make it far more difficult. The pattern on the carapace can be used to some extent:










However, the most reliable method of pokie identification is to obversve the ventral markings. Each species has a unique pattern of coloured banding under the legs and palps. Below is a rough guide as to species banding:










There's a couple missing on there, but the above covers most species. The easiest pokie to ID ventrally are _P. Regalis_ due to the large band on the abdomen, and _P. Metallica_ due to the electric blue colouration. While conversly, _P. Fasciata_ and _P.Hanumavilasumica_ are very difficult to differentiate at first glance (but since _P. Hanumavilasumica_ is not really in the hobby, anything that looks like a _P. Fasciata_ most likely is a _P. Fasciata_).

* Housing:* 
Housing pokies is relatively easy. A taller enclosure with a suitable hide and a water dish is pretty much all they need. Substrate should be coconut coir, or vermiculite. Preferably coir, but I'll get to that in a minute.

Younger pokies tend to burrow somewhat. So for small slings, a cricket tub with a layer of substrate and a suitable hide (such as a small curved piece of bark, or a small plastic plant, or even a dark film pot turned on it's side) would suffice. I prefer to use small plastic containers like this:










If you can find a suitable piece of bark for the spider to hide under, then vermiculte will suffice as substrate. Otherwise you'll want to use coir. Pokies like to feel very secure, and if they dont, they tend to creat a hide using what you've provided, and webbing substrate to it. Vermiculite would be impractical for this, so if in doubt, just use coir. Remember, which ever substrate you use, it should be mostly dry. If you squeezze it and water comes out, then it's too wet. Try drying it off with a hair drier. Here is a picture of a plastic container with 2 _P. Subfusca_ living communally. Notice how you can hardly see through the container due to the substrate they have webbed to the plastic plant and sides:










for larger slings and juvies,small food tubs or plastic containers from super markets will do fine. Remember to provide a hide:











For sub adults to adults of most species a tall cereal container from a supermarket will work fine. People who use these tend to provide half bamboo tubes as hides. A medium sized kritter keeper turned on it's side would also work fine - however substrate can be prone to spilling out when you remove the front for maintenance. Exo terra's are good, but can be expensive. Personally, I prefer to make my own tanks. I made this one for not much more than £20. 4 pieces of glass, some aquarium sealant, some plastic strips, a few sheets of mesh, and some velcro pads to keep the lid on:










And here's another in the early stages:










A suitable hide is quite important, since pokies are generally quite photosensitive. The best by far is a good sized curved piece of bark. Preferably one that tapers a little at the top. As you can see, I've also re-inforced the sides of her hide. This is to help the spider feel more secure, and prevent her from excessively webbing up:




























If bark, or bamboo are difficult to find, the I've found that large kitchen roll tubes work just fine! It's not attractive, but it does the job perfectly. My juvenile male _P. Smithi_ is residing quite happily in this set up. Obviously, it's not a display tank:










In regards to heat, you'll be ok placing the container on a heat mat, rather than having to tape it to the side or back, due to their arboreal nature. I prefer to tape mine to the side if I'm trying to get an egg sac. Last thing I would want is a sac to be laid on top of the heat pad and ending up with a overheated sac. 

As aforementioned, some pokies are very photosensitive, _P. Metallica_ for one. In this siutation, I prefer to blacken off a few sides of the tank with black cardboard. It's a bit of a rush job, so I could have made it prettier, but this is what my complete _P. Metallica_ set up looks like: 










That's pretty much all there is to housing a pokie. Nice and simple, with most options proving quite cheap. There are other methods that need to be employed if you are aiming for an egg sac, but generally the above ideas will work well.
*
Climate:
*As aforementioned, pokies cover quite a diverse climate. Some inhabit semi arid regions with average humidities of less than 50% in a year, while others inhabit montane regions that can experience frosts, and rarely get above 16c or so. Generally most pokies can be kept in the same climate: Daytime temperatures in the high 70's to low 80's, with an open water dish. Pokies do not like moist substrate. They will often not eat if the substrate is wet. In fact, I have read of specimens that had been kept overly moist, only for the spider to die. As such, rather than regular misting, it is preferable to provide an open water dish. However, as long as their food is well hydrated, and there is enough ventillation to prevent the air going stale or the substrate becoming damp, then spraying will suffice. As I have mentioned above, there are some special cases. _P Rufilata_ should be kept at room temperature or slightly below. P. Smithi can be kept at higher temperatures, around 25c or so, but shouldn't be kept much higher. And P. Subfusca should be kept at the temperature in which it was reared, whether that be more like _P. Smithi_ at higher temperatures, or lower temperatures like _P. Rufilata_. Being montane, the 3 aforementioned Pokies would experience higher humidity levels in the wild, however, unless you were preparing them for breeding, a large open water dish would suffice.
*
Feeding:*
Feeding pokies is a trivial affair. They will eat pretty much any food you throw at them. I've found that black crickets and and locusts go down quite well, and some will even take defrost mice - However I would not suggest this. There has been talk of it affecting successful egg sac production, and also left overs can encourage mold, mites, and bacteria. Not to mention it will smell awful. For most adults a couple of crickets every week or so will suffice, with less for younger spiders. Try to remember that pokies will avoid food if the substrate is too damp.

*Pokie communals:*
Pokies are one of the small number of theraphosids that can actually live communally. However, not all species can be kept together. _P. Regalis_, _P. Fasciata_, _P. Rufilata_, and _P. Subfusca_ are examples of Pokies that will live together. However there is always the chance of cannabalism, so if the pokies you have housed communally are precious to you, or hard to replace, I would suggest housing them individually. If you do decide to keep a communal, try not to provide too much space, or too many hides, as this could encourage territorialism. It is also advisable to house spiders that have been reared from the same sac, rather than introducing unrelated specimens. It is indeed possible to house different species of pokie together, but this could encourage hybridisation. There is no real need for it, so please dont try. Remove mature males from a communal set up if there are multiple females present, unless you want a sac. If you do, remove mated females from the communal and house them seperately, to prevent agression.


----------



## spider_mad

Great thread.


----------



## Danhalen

*Part 3:

Sexing:* 
When most pokies get to the juvie to sub adult stage, the dorsal markings tend to differ between males and females. The inner patterning on the Folio (the vertical colour pattern on the abdomen) usually is much darker than the outer patterning on males. For example, here's my female _P. Smithi_:










And here's the much younger male:









Notice how much darker the patterning is on the male. There are exceptions to this, including younger _P. Metallica_, _P. Rufilata_, and colour variants of _P. Subfusca_, but it usually can be used relatively accurately.

Then there's the epigastric region (the small region between the first set of book lungs). Unfortunately, unlike other genus', Poecilotheria can have quite differing epigastric regions from species to species. And even then, some are more prominent than others. generally, males have closer book lungs, the epigastric region is more raised, and it has a "square" shape. If you get lucky, you'll be able to see a dark, almost triangular patch within the square. There is usually a small bald "dot" in the lower centre of the epigastric region. This picture was taken for me when I was enquiring about some Rufilata I bought earlier in the year. Try and see the square shape, and the dark, kinda triangular patch:










Females on the other hand, tend to have flatter, more trapezoidal regions, with a whiteish line underlining it. Like this:










Here's a pic of when I recently paired Regalis. If you look closely at the epigastric region of the top spider, you should see the very prominent white underline, indicating female:











This link shows a very good side by side comparison of both ventral and dorsal views of _P. Ornata_:

??????? ????????? ?????????? ?????? Poecilotheria ornata ? ?????? ??????? ???? | Theraphosids of the World. Kepping and breeding in captivity
??????? ????????? ?????????? ?????? Poecilotheria ornata | Theraphosids of the World. Kepping and breeding in captivity

How prominent the shapes and colour shades are, differ from specimen to specimen. I had to sell a sub adult Rufilata as unsexed recently, as it was too close to call either way. The most reliable method is to sex via an exuvium, however a combination of dorsal markings, and the shape of the epigastric region on suitably sized specimens is a very reliable method for the most part.

*Packing pokies for postage and tank maintenance:* 
Packing pokies up for rehousing or maintenance is one of the main reasons people tend to steer clear of keeping them. They can be fast, defensive, and have a very potent bite - Not exactly a walk in the park. But if you pay attention and use a bit of common sense, you'll be fine. A particularly useful piece of kit for pokie maintenance is a pair of long tweezers, like these: Tweezers - 25cm Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates They would prove very useful for removing left overs or uneaten food, removing a water dish, or for nudging a pokie out of the way for one reason or another. Maintenance on slings is relatively easy. It would be advisable to perform any pokie maintenance in the bath. I find it easy to prompt the sling out of the tub and in to the bath with a pencil or somthing along those lines. As the sling tries to scale the sides of the bath, I place an empty cricket tub over the top of the sling, and gently slide the lid on from underneath. If I were packing the spider up for postage, I would fill an empty film tub 1/3rd of the way up with slightly moist tissue paper, open one corner of the cricket tub, and usher the spider out, and into the film tub. I would place a little more tissue paper on top of the spider so it's snug between both layers, and then close the film pot shut. 










For pokies that are a couple of inches or so, I once again usher them out into the bath and quickly place an empty cricket tub on top of the spider, and sliding the lid on from underneath. For postage, do the same, but first of all pad the cricket tub wih some kitchen roll. Spray the tissue a little so that it sticks to the tub when you turn it upside down. when you have slid the lid on, take 2 sheets of kitchen roll and fold it a couple of times. Lift the cricket tub lid slightly, and using a pencil or some tweezers, slide the kitchen roll over the top of the spider for extra padding.​ 









Sub adults and adults prove to be the most difficult for the majority of people. I personally find them the easiest to deal with. Attempting to pack them up in a cricket tub can prove awkward to say the least, I have found the easiest method is to use a large kitchen roll tube. Basically, pad one end of the tube with kitchen roll and sellotape it up. Using a pair of long tweezers, usher the pokie away from it's hide. When the pokie is out in the open, quickly remove it's hide, and replace it with the kitchen roll tube, stood upright with the open end up on top. After a while, the pokie will begin to look for cover, and sooner or later (usually sooner) the pokie will adopt the kitchen roll tube as it's new hide. Once it has done this, pad the open end up with kitchen roll, and sellotape it closed. The spider is then ready to be rehoused, posted, or put to one side for maintenance. once the spider is ready to be unpacked, just remove the sellotape from both ends. Place the tube in the spiders enclosure, and remove the kitchen roll from the tube closest to the substrate. Then using tweezers or something along those lines, gently push the kitchen roll from the top end, ushering the spider out of the other end. Nice and simple, with minimal stress to both the spider and the owner  Even more simple if you're already using a kitchen roll tube as a hide anyway.










Yes, it really is as easy as the picture looks 

Well, that's pretty much it for the moment. I've got a couple of breeding projects on the go right nowt. Depending on how much luck I have, I might add another section on breeding here.

I hope this information proves useful to anyone considering getting their first pokie. They really are amazing spiders, and if you give them the respect they deserve, you'll have a great new addition that should prove ncie and easy to keep. I've tried to make the information in this thread as accurate as possible. If you have any suggestions or corrections, of if you think I've missed anything out, feel free to P.M me 

On a final note, I just wanted to say a big thank you to Peter Kirk for his advice with my recent P. Smithi purchase.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Danhalen

Here's a few pics of Pokies in various stages:

_P. Regalis:_








_
P. Metallica:_









_P. Subfusca:_








_
P. Formosa:_

















_
P. Tigrinawesseli:_








_
P. Rufilata:_


























_
P. Striata:_


----------



## Paulie B

Very educational post Dan and thank you for taking the time to compile it. Again, excellent information and a great read. This post should get a sticky, without doubt.

Paul


----------



## joeyboy

is he finished then? I was scared to post in case i ruined his layout.:lol2:

If he isn't hopefully our posts can be removed so it flows better.:blush:


----------



## shrek090

i agree,what a very good and informative thread.
should definitely be a STICKY. 
paul


----------



## Lucifus

Very great! Question though about people not being allergic to the venom, what about the case of the guy being put into a coma for a week? Was this allergy related or other?

Very nice guide though and well researched.


----------



## Becky

Well done Dan


----------



## LimaMikeSquared

Lucifus said:


> Very great! Question though about people not being allergic to the venom, what about the case of the guy being put into a coma for a week? Was this allergy related or other?
> 
> Very nice guide though and well researched.


It is a lovely piece of work hun. Give me a shout if you want more poec specie pics of your striata or the pederseni. 

I think although it is meant to be non allergenic people are still going to react to it differently and to different severities, some to the point of an equivalent allergic reaction, depending on how it reacts in the body. Body size as well I think would contribute, just as the amount of venom and toxcins the spider puts into the bite.

I personally don't cross out the chances allergic reactions - I know people who have allergic to reactions to non allergic things.

Julie x


----------



## Danhalen

Lucifus said:


> Question though about people not being allergic to the venom


Pokie venom is peptide based rather than full protein based. So although a reaction may occur, Anaphylaxis is incredibly unlikely.



LimaMikeSquared said:


> I know people who have allergic to reactions to non allergic things.


I think it's the proteins their body creates, due to the presence of a foreign body in their system, that they are actually having an allergic reaction to.


----------



## Layla

Great post, any good forum would make it a sticky :whistling2:
All this information shouldnt go to waste in the depths of the rest of the posts.


----------



## joeyboy

yep... I wonder which amazing person will flex their forum powers and sticky this....is there someone out there who can save this thread and earn even more praise and respect...?:lol2:


----------



## C_Strike

nice thread dan youv obviously done your poke research


----------



## Steve 88

dan the pokie king, worth a sticky i think :whistling2:


----------



## Danhalen

Thanks for the kind words guys. There's a few things I'd like to expand upon in the thread, and 2 photo's should have been direct links, so maybe a mod could get ahold of me and let me know how to edit posts past their edit deadline?


----------



## tokay

Awesome work matey! , im currently deciding on getting into aboreals , having only kept terrestials T's 
Question : would a 20" x 12 hex tank be suitable for an adult regalis? or too small? 

also to the MODS .......


----------



## snickers

Still gonna try with a P. cambridgei first, but a P. regalis is going on my wanted list :flrt:. Thanks for a fantastic article. The thread has to be stickied


----------



## Incubuss

Sticky.


----------



## shrek090

this brilliant thread should be STICKY and not get lost on all the other pages.


----------



## Toeboe

All hail "Dan the pokie man" :notworthy:
I want a pokie but I'm a little scared of their reputation (even though I have a new 30x30x45 exo waiting for something). This thread has given me so much valuable info, that I'm "almost" ready to get a P regalis,,,almost,,,:lol2:

And lets face it, if an effin everyday red knee can have a sticky dedicated to it, then this its a damn travesty if this isnt allowed the same high office!

Well done "Dan the Pokie Man" :no1:


----------



## aveul

Very nice article! Poecilotheria genus is the best!


----------



## samroyal2

Interesting thread made some good reading. I really do like the metallica the most the colour of it is striking. Definatly should be a sticky.


----------



## Danhalen

Thanks for all the kind words guys  Especially the rallying for a sticky lol. Doubt that's gonna happen though, seeing as most of the keepers on here wouldnt touch a pokie with a 10 foot barge pole 

I did it for the small minority that wanted to take a chance but didnt know where to start


----------



## GRB

Danhalen said:


> Thanks for all the kind words guys  Especially the rallying for a sticky lol. Doubt that's gonna happen though, seeing as most of the keepers on here wouldnt touch a pokie with a 10 foot barge pole
> 
> I did it for the small minority that wanted to take a chance but didnt know where to start


I think this is a great article, although it should be stickied in the caresheet section IMO. This forum is starting to fill with stickies, it could get a bit OTT.


----------



## gwinni

I vote sticky as well, really enjoyed reading this and i'm not dreading rehousing my regalis as much as i was 

When you say about rehousing in the bath dan, can they not climb out then? I know normal house spiders can get stuck in the bath, and i'm guessing the same would happen with a terrestrial tarantula but would it be the same for an arboreal?


----------



## Incubuss

Why is this not a sticky yet? Come on mods, this is great advice that all T keepers should read.


----------



## Hoz

Great thread, was amazingly helpful when I had to pack a pokie the other day, should definitely be made a sticky :2thumb:


----------



## y2kcurran

v. informative great post, il be hittin pokies someday when i get more space  all i hav atm is a poster of a P. metallica


----------



## lycanlord20

Why isnt this a sticky yet lmao
Surely when this many members ask fr it to be a sticky it should be made into one lol


----------



## samroyal2

lycanlord20 said:


> Why isnt this a sticky yet lmao
> Surely when this many members ask fr it to be a sticky it should be made into one lol


It should be made a sticky specially with the amount of good info what more could you want.


----------



## lycanlord20

Iv Pm's 2 mods in hope that one of them will come online soon and decide to sticky it for us all lol
If B.smithi get there own thread the entire genus of poecilotheria should get one lol


----------



## madzombieguy

This is a great thread. Oustanding work!


----------



## Incubuss

I just reported this thread and asked it to be a sticky. There is some great advice here and it should deffo be a sticky.


----------



## Fangio

Right, I've stuck this thread to save you all from whining:whistling2: :lol2:

J/k it's a fantastic thread with a lot of decent info, and a lot of effort has been put in. Thanks for for that! I enjoyed reading it and I'm not a big spider person.:no1:

regards,

Matt


----------



## Toeboe

YAYYYYY,,,a victory for democracy,,,:no1:: victory:: victory:


----------



## lycanlord20

wooo finally lol now maybe people will read this and give pokies a chance lmao


----------



## gazganoo

Hi, Many thanx for this post ive just had an AF P,Regalis and already she is my best girl , i was a little scared of her at first, after all you have to research FIRST, and i did, but i think you are right, they dont deserve the fearsom reputation they seem to be labled with, my girl is fantastic she eats well and is quite docile in nature, i can take the lid off her enclosure even if she is near the top and she will just sit there and let me do my thing, however i am always aware of what she is capable of, ime so glad that i dident let the reputation they have put me off getting a pokie, she,s a star  big smile gazza.


----------



## The T Lord

Wow, fantastic thread, getting a P.Ornata delivered tuesday, 5cm, can't wait.
John


----------



## deansie26

*fasciata*

I got a juvi faciata last week and boy is she not to be messed with lol, im getting a sa/s regalis next week-hopefully little less attitude


----------



## Becky

We're pairing formosa, rufilata and regalis this weekend


----------



## dinan

tomorow ill have my 1st pokie an adult female p miranda looking for ward to getting her as i have 45x45x60cm exoterra waiting for her


----------



## Reptile Josh

I never knew there were so many pokies. Such a great genus


----------



## Peacemaker1987

Danhalen said:


> Pokie venom is peptide based rather than full protein based. So although a reaction may occur, Anaphylaxis is incredibly unlikely.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's the proteins their body creates, due to the presence of a foreign body in their system, that they are actually having an allergic reaction to.


...your so clever! lol
I really want to get some pokies...still very nervous about it, but eventually i shall...when i have more experience of other species first i think. At the moment i have only been seriously keeping spids for about 6 months...so i think id best wait for a little while before taking that leap.

But this is an ace thread, definitely my favourite read so far! Would be good to get some breeding information up too!


----------



## bobsleaf

Does anyone have a ventral picture of an adult P. tigrinawesseli? I bought a P. miranda on the same day and got them mixed up, so I don't know which is which!

Ta!


----------



## Danhalen

bobsleaf said:


> Does anyone have a ventral picture of an adult P. tigrinawesseli? I bought a P. miranda on the same day and got them mixed up, so I don't know which is which!
> 
> Ta!


I'll see if I can get some, but if you're sure you have one of each, then you don't need a ventral to tell hich is which - P. miranda has an unbroken, white patella (knee section), while P. tigrinawesseli doesn't


----------



## elliot ness

If you wait till later on.....I will take some pics of my excellent pokie poster showing all views of all pokies :2thumb:
here is the poster....I can zoom in on whatever you want
paul


----------



## garlicpickle

I'm mating my AF formosa tonight with Dan's help. It'll be my first T mating of any kind


----------



## elliot ness

mmmmm....more pokies :flrt:


----------



## garlicpickle

formosa aren't the easiest pokie to breed apparently, but it's worth giving it a go, and I'd be over the moon if she dropped a good sac


----------



## elliot ness

bobsleaf said:


> Does anyone have a ventral picture of an adult P. tigrinawesseli? I bought a P. miranda on the same day and got them mixed up, so I don't know which is which!
> 
> Ta!


 male or female


----------



## The T Lord

garlicpickle said:


> formosa aren't the easiest pokie to breed apparently, but it's worth giving it a go, and I'd be over the moon if she dropped a good sac


i got an adult female too, how big is yours?
got a male available or know of one?
John


----------



## elliot ness




----------



## Gomjaba

Nice article indeed - makes me want to have one :lol2:

Also nice comparision in how to sex them .. I found this once also :


----------



## garlicpickle

The T Lord said:


> i got an adult female too, how big is yours?
> got a male available or know of one?
> John


it's my male, but he's been mature a while so I'm not sure how long he'll last. He might get munched anyway, poor lad. There's a guy on AP got one I think, his username is bongo


----------



## The T Lord

garlicpickle said:


> it's my male, but he's been mature a while so I'm not sure how long he'll last. He might get munched anyway, poor lad. There's a guy on AP got one I think, his username is bongo


Thanks, not 100% sure mine is adult, its about 6"


----------



## garlicpickle

shan't be mating her today lol, I just unplugged her heat mat so I could pull her tank out, and she's moulted today :devil:

still, I guess that means a better chance of success if she's freshly moulted, as she won't be doing so again for a while


----------



## shortyshazz

*pokies*

So the white line in between the book lungs indicates female does it?


----------



## Danhalen

shortyshazz said:


> So the white line in between the book lungs indicates female does it?


Not necessarily, as males of some species can also appear to have a white line, but generally, it's a good indicator. You'd be better off taking the over all shape and form of the entire region into account too though.


----------



## george dobson

apsaloutely brilliant information


----------



## liz200898

Sticky!! :2thumb:


----------



## Richard2510

Nice work Dan. Really interesting mate. Thanks for taking the time.

Richard


----------



## atum

Can anyway type how to pronounce Poecilotheria? Or send a link to someone speaking about them? I just always hear them called pokies and would like to know how to say the full name.


----------



## elliot ness

poki....lotheria :2thumb:......why they are called "pokies"


----------



## atum

Thanks :2thumb:


----------



## Danhalen

I'm pretty sure the word Poecilotheria is derived from "poikilos" (poy-key-loss) a greek word that has no direct english translation, but can be used to describe colourful and "dotted" as in polka dot, and "therion" (th-eh-rye-on) which can be equated to "wild beast".

As such, I imagine the original description was intended to be pronounced "po-eh-key-lo-th-eh-rye-ah"


----------



## s_f_o_s

Great thread Dan, loadsa info, just bought my first Pokie the other day, a three inch Ornata. Do you have any specific advice for this species?

Help would be much appreciated.


----------



## staceyb

what beautiful colours they are. gorgeous


----------



## Danhalen

s_f_o_s said:


> Great thread Dan, loadsa info, just bought my first Pokie the other day, a three inch Ornata. Do you have any specific advice for this species?
> 
> Help would be much appreciated.


Hi. They are pretty straight forward really. Make sure it's kept dry, but not overly hot. One or two light mists a weeks, or a bottle cap filled with water. A decent hide, and a couple of crickets a week for food. 

That should pretty much do the job


----------



## Gomjaba

Danhalen said:


> Hi. They are pretty straight forward really. Make sure it's kept dry, but not overly hot. One or two light mists a weeks, or a bottle cap filled with water. A decent hide, and a couple of crickets a week for food.
> 
> That should pretty much do the job


Plus, keep your finger out :whistling2:


----------



## mikemike118

*great!*

firstly i would like to say thumps up all round....wicked post!

also i would like ask a question!.....

on your last post on page one with the lovly pics of differant pokies...i couldnt but notice on the forth pic the: "P. Formosa" looks like there are lots of furry decapitated feet in there! :lol2:

are you sure that the P. Formosa isnt a mass murderer? or a self abuser :lol2:


----------



## Danhalen

mikemike118 said:


> firstly i would like to say thumps up all round....wicked post!
> 
> also i would like ask a question!.....
> 
> on your last post on page one with the lovly pics of differant pokies...i couldnt but notice on the forth pic the: "P. Formosa" looks like there are lots of furry decapitated feet in there! :lol2:
> 
> are you sure that the P. Formosa isnt a mass murderer? or a self abuser :lol2:


Haha just an old moult mate


----------



## s_f_o_s

Danhalen said:


> Hi. They are pretty straight forward really. Make sure it's kept dry, but not overly hot. One or two light mists a weeks, or a bottle cap filled with water. A decent hide, and a couple of crickets a week for food.
> 
> That should pretty much do the job


So keep the substrate dry?? I've got it in the tub it was in in the shop and they'd kept it fairly moist, is this not ok then. I only ask because it means haveing the little git out and in a cricket tub while I change the substrate etc lol. That shouldn't be too much of a problem as I'm gonna have to rehouse him at some point in the future, might as well get used to havng him teleport up my arm and frighten the :censor: out of me now.


----------



## [email protected]

Brilliant thread well done! I have also kept pokies for many years and i cant stress enuf how much respect they do need!! I lost the respect at 1 time and got tagged 3 times on my hand, I soon gained it bck lol!!

Great thread well done


----------



## toddger

great caresheet ,thanks alot


----------



## liz200898

*great*

This Thread is so well thought out its really informative and enjoyable to read =)


----------



## TroJon

I keep tarantulas, but this is the one area of spider I will not go near. They scare me senseless and well I think that's enough already!

Having said that, the amount of time and effort that went into this is commendable. I still don't want one though :gasp::Na_Na_Na_Na:

great work regardless of the animal :lol2:


----------



## igrith

very well covered! bloody excellent!! one of the better!!


----------



## MissyBats

thank you! I am sure I will be referring back to this again! I have a _P. Rufilata _ love how they look as babies and adults  also very respectful of mine too being told about her venom when I got her 
sling at the moment! growing FAST! lol 
x


----------



## splottlands

good bit of info there. well done..

Its evengot me interested in Pokies..... Ill see howmuch spare cash santa leaves me and ill be looking for one in the new year


----------



## Stelios

I had a Poecilotheria Regalis, she was so beautiful, with a nice temperament, was never aggressive once.
Would love to get another one but can't afford it at the mo.
I went away for abit and when she died my other half threw the whole setup in the bin instead of taking her body out.


----------



## Dan99

I have got a couple of regalis sling quite resently. They are great fun


----------



## Danhalen

I'd like to take this opportunity to bring your attention to an omission on the first post. Unfortunately, I can't edit it, so I'll have to post it here.

I listed 9 species of Indian Poecilotheria, when in fact I should have listed 10. P. nallamalaiensis was officially described in 2006, and there has been some debate as to it's validity - Many people believe this to be a redescribed P. formosa, and with seeing a specemin in person, I'd be inclined to agree.

I was in two minds as to whether I should have listed the species or not, due to the debate. After some thought, I decided it wasn't really my place to omit the species - As it stands, it's officially listed under the ICZN, so the list should read as:

*Indian Species:*
_Poecilotheria formosa_
_Poecilotheria hanumavilasumica_
_Poecilotheria nallamalaiensis_
_Poecilotheria metallica_
_Poecilotheria miranda
Poecilotheria nallamalaiensis_
_ Poecilotheria regalis
Poecilotheria rufilata
Poecilotheria striata
Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli
_
I will add it to the list when I decide to release version two of the guide (which will hopefully include data on breeding P. metallica).


----------



## mcluskyisms

Awesome post very well detailed!!! :2thumb:


----------



## Torturer

Great thread. Thanks for the info. Ive just bought a P Rufilata. Shes only small, perhaps an inch/inch and a half in total. Im keeping her in an upturned (lengthways) crix tub atm. She has a hide, substrate, water bowl and a piece of cork bark for height (it's amazing what you can fit into those things). I also have the enclosure which she will ultimately use. Do you think she can go in right now or should grow a bit more? I would estimate that it is similar in size to the one created by the thread starter.


----------



## salukisue

*salukisue*

Well done Dan this is great reading for people like me Ive had an adult Pokey but not reared slings before so this will be useful:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## JimPorritt

Brilliant thread m8. I'm new to the spidey world and if more experienced peeps did what you have done it would b so much the better for people like me. Well done. You should get this published.


----------



## pirez

Great post.
Next time could you maybe put info on keeping pokies communally???


----------



## pirez

pire said:


> Great post.
> Next time could you maybe put info on keeping pokies communally???


:lol2:Just read it again and there is info!:blush:

What is the deal with Poecilotheria bara? Just another name for p. subfusca 'lowland' or what? I'm thinking of getting one and would like to know exactly what it is! Help would be much appreciated!


----------



## MrGaz

Dude :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy: what can i say :notworthy::no1:

amazing work, i am looking to buy my first pokiesthis thread was a big help 
thanks alot mate


----------



## TerrynTula

First Class article Dan. The work you have put into this is clearly evident.

Hobbyists like you are a god send to us mere mortals.

Thanks again. :notworthy:


----------



## Ebola

Very well put together thread and its served its purpose as i'm now seriously considering getting my first pokie


----------



## mcluskyisms

This is an awesome thread and Dan did a magnificent job constructing it


----------



## sp1d8r

Have I just read the memoirs of the Don of pokies? :whistling2: Amazing Reading got me so intrigued I bought my first 3 after Reading it, yeah!!:no1:


----------



## yaroslav

It helped me decide which pokies I want.


----------



## mrspiderpunk

absolutely loved this info thread dan..well done m8:
:2thumb:


----------



## spinnin_tom

mrspiderpunk said:


> absolutely loved this info thread dan..well done m8:
> :2thumb:


thanks for bringing this up, it was a good read. :no1:


----------



## rikki446

the best pokie guide ive come across very helpfull think of gettin my first pokie at the next exp i go to ........P metalica ;-)


----------



## Harbinger

That was a great read, really hope i can keep these at some point in the future


----------



## selina20

mrspiderpunk said:


> absolutely loved this info thread dan..well done m8:
> :2thumb:


Well i know who you are XD


----------



## gambitgareth

is it the trapdoor crew  :lol2:


----------



## selina20

gambitgareth said:


> is it the trapdoor crew  :lol2:


Well he is now after i stole him and a few others from another group haha. He wanted more info about pokies and i sent him the link to here


----------



## gambitgareth

it is a good article  - he should join the trapdoor pokie quiz!! ^_^


----------



## rickyfatton

Great info thank you!:2thumb:


----------



## Moshikoyo

Amazing post. I'm such an inadvertent glutton for punishment. First T... P. murinus. First (recently acquired) Poecilotheria... rufilata and fasciata, Ha. Love 'em though. Favourite T's.


----------



## corny girl

I know this is an old thread but it came up on Google whilst i was looking for Pokie care sheets. This is a very good thread, i found it very informative :2thumb:. Thank you :no1:.


----------



## martin3

Trap door! its who you know,not what you know,...:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## corny girl

martin3 said:


> Trap door! its who you know,not what you know,...:Na_Na_Na_Na:


:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## serpentken

Awesome thread, should've been a sticky... :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## billsy

serpentken said:


> Awesome thread, should've been a sticky... :Na_Na_Na_Na:


It is...

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...spider-invertebrate-stickies-guides-faqs.html

:whistling2:


----------



## polrep

great info now which ones to get 

thanks for putting this info up:2thumb:


----------



## Pony

Thanks for this amazing guide. It made me buy 4 p regalis today 

edit- Woops, only just realized I found this through Google and didn't check the date.


----------

